# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride Oc Ca May 8th - May Day Ride -



## Eric (Apr 15, 2016)

*


 

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA May 8th - May Day Ride -*

*What: *Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
*When: *Sunday May 8th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
*Where: *Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
*Who: *Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
*Theme: *Ride your War Time or Prewar Bikes.


----------



## Eric (Apr 16, 2016)

I know it is mother's day but your mom really wants you to go on this ride.


----------



## Eric (Apr 23, 2016)

bump


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2016)

Eric said:


> I know it is mother's day but your mom really wants you to go on this ride.



I am glad we are doing it on Mother's Day to give a place to go for all the mothers that want to ride their vintage bicycle on May 8


----------



## the2finger (Apr 25, 2016)

It's not my mom  I worry about it's my wife and daughter, gotta pass on this one


----------



## Eric (Apr 25, 2016)

** Update **
I got some feedback that not everyone has war time or pre war bikes so I am going to broaden the theme a bit.  The theme for May will be to ride your bike named after an animal or creature. 

So bring your Hornet, Tiger, Panther, Robin, Bluebird, Wasp, Jaguar, etc...


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2016)

Bump the Ride This Sunday.
Always a great Time. Riding.


----------



## rustintime (May 3, 2016)

I'm in.. got the theme covered with my not so original Shelby Eagle..


----------



## Eric (May 5, 2016)

Nice... Prewar and a creature.


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2016)

I am looking forward to the ride tomorrow. 
If anyone wants to join us at the Santa Ana River Trail and Talbert at 9 AM we will ride up to orange.


----------



## tikicruiser (May 7, 2016)

Your Mother's and your Wive's (mother of your children) will be so proud of you all who went on a bicycle ride this Sunday .Just saying, my Italian mom would give me the "Kiss of Death!". anyone with a "Guida" for a mom know's wh


at I'm talking about "Capice"!


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2016)

Tikicruiser, sorry about your Mother's Day. 
We had 14 riders show up and everyone had a great time.


----------



## Eric (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for coming out everyone.  It was a great ride under cloudy skies.
Here are some of my pics.


----------

